# netnames changing back to eth0 [SOLVED ;( ]

## hika

I have a weird issue. And I read else that somebody else had it also during install.

I had my server reinstalled earlier this year with the new naming enp*s* and it has been running since.

Today for some minor reason I restarted it after it running for at least 2 month. 

On rebooting... no network. After some hassel to login to the machine, I see my network name suddenly being eth0 again.

I've been doing updates in the mean time, but without rebooting, so I can't trace it back, for they are dozens

and I've never actively tried to change those names back to the old ones. I like to stay away from udev, if possible.

All my other machines seem unaffected.

Anybody any idea?

HikaLast edited by hika on Tue Aug 27, 2013 8:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hika

More weird things are going on with udev. I have two lvm volumegroups vgsys and vgdata. vgsys is unaffected, but vgdata is no longer accessible through /dev/vgdata, only through /dev/mapper.

The log shows nothing, except that the logical volumes in the vgdata group come up later, after the network and don't show in dmesg, but do in the kernel log.

I'll try e remerge from udev tomorrow.

Hika

----------

## hika

Ok, somehow my system, probably trough some dependency, has switched to systemd. I'm moving to the installing forum.

Hika

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hika,

systemd is currently only a hard dependency of Gnome 3.8 which is in the testing branch.

----------

## hika

Then I don't know how it came in? My server has no X Looking in my log it came in august 1

Here is a list of logfiles of that day:

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage     970 Aug  1 16:02 sys-apps:systemd-204:20130801-140235.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage  105653 Aug  1 16:03 dev-libs:libgcrypt-1.5.3:20130801-140253.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage  140450 Aug  1 16:04 dev-libs:libxml2-2.9.1-r1:20130801-140339.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage   46106 Aug  1 16:05 sys-apps:diffutils-3.3:20130801-140439.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage 2105807 Aug  1 16:08 sys-apps:systemd-204:20130801-140537.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage     762 Aug  1 16:08 virtual:service-manager-0:20130801-140838.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage     853 Aug  1 16:08 virtual:udev-200:20130801-140844.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage    1206 Aug  1 16:08 app-admin:python-updater-0.11:20130801-140855.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage   22758 Aug  1 16:12 net-mail:fetchmail-6.3.26-r1:20130801-141205.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage   12414 Aug  1 16:13 dev-java:icedtea-bin-6.1.12.6:20130801-141314.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage     502 Aug  1 16:19 dev-db:mysql-5.1.67:20130801-141933.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage 1428519 Aug  1 16:19 dev-db:mysql-5.1.70:20130801-141359.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage  134845 Aug  1 16:20 dev-libs:cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r3:20130801-141941.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage   31733 Aug  1 16:21 app-admin:apache-tools-2.2.25:20130801-142039.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage     502 Aug  1 16:22 www-servers:apache-2.2.24:20130801-142218.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage  242714 Aug  1 16:22 www-servers:apache-2.2.25:20130801-142108.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage 2210616 Aug  1 16:29 dev-lang:php-5.4.17:20130801-142226.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage     181 Aug  1 17:22 media-fonts:dejavu-2.33:20130801-152226.log

----------

## hika

But more important to me, how do I role it back. Or fix the problem with LVM. It's running on top of raid1, so establishes quit late.

Hika

----------

## hika

Correction juli 7

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage    1380 Jul  7 18:32 dev-db:mysql-5.1.67:20130707-163210.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage    1904 Jul  7 20:01 net-nds:phpldapadmin-1.2.3:20130707-180050.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage     236 Jul  7 20:30 dev-lang:php-5.4.13:20130707-183014.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage 2053155 Jul  7 20:30 dev-lang:php-5.4.13:20130707-182227.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage    1655 Jul  7 20:30 www-apps:phpsysinfo-3.0.19:20130707-183022.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage     970 Jul  7 20:52 sys-apps:systemd-201:20130707-185201.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage   11764 Jul  7 20:52 dev-util:gperf-3.0.4:20130707-185209.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage   34249 Jul  7 20:52 sys-apps:sandbox-2.6-r1:20130707-185227.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage   83784 Jul  7 20:53 media-libs:tiff-4.0.3-r2:20130707-185305.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage   33569 Jul  7 20:54 dev-libs:libassuan-2.1.0:20130707-185344.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage   61806 Jul  7 20:54 media-libs:lcms-2.3:20130707-185407.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage  480848 Jul  7 20:57 sys-devel:binutils-2.23.1:20130707-185432.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage     502 Jul  7 20:57 sys-devel:binutils-2.22-r1:20130707-185750.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage   11532 Jul  7 20:58 sys-apps:ucspi-ssl-0.70-r1:20130707-185759.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage   66945 Jul  7 20:59 sys-apps:util-linux-2.22.2:20130707-185819.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage   55087 Jul  7 20:59 app-text:qpdf-4.1.0:20130707-185922.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage    3774 Jul  7 21:00 dev-perl:TermReadKey-2.300.0:20130707-185959.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage    8415 Jul  7 21:00 dev-util:intltool-0.50.2-r1:20130707-190012.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage    3729 Jul  7 21:00 net-nds:openldap-2.4.30:20130707-190026.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage   18591 Jul  7 21:07 app-admin:diradm-2.9.7.1:20130707-190736.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage     970 Jul  7 21:17 sys-apps:systemd-201:20130707-191732.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage  107466 Jul  7 21:18 dev-libs:libgcrypt-1.5.2-r1:20130707-191738.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage   20218 Jul  7 21:18 media-libs:jbig2dec-0.11-r1:20130707-191825.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage   26933 Jul  7 21:19 app-admin:hddtemp-0.3_beta15-r3:20130707-191857.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage   66518 Jul  7 21:20 dev-libs:libxslt-1.1.28-r1:20130707-191930.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage   56690 Jul  7 21:20 sys-apps:kmod-13-r1:20130707-192016.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage   43534 Jul  7 21:21 sys-process:procps-3.3.6:20130707-192048.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage   41536 Jul  7 21:22 net-analyzer:rrdtool-1.4.7-r1:20130707-192121.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage  222938 Jul  7 21:23 app-text:poppler-0.22.2-r2:20130707-192225.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage  591872 Jul  7 21:26 net-analyzer:net-snmp-5.7.2_rc1:20130707-192306.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage     789 Jul  7 21:27 net-print:cups-1.5.2-r4:20130707-192724.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage   39537 Jul  7 21:27 net-print:cups-1.6.2-r5:20130707-192606.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage  108060 Jul  7 21:28 net-print:cups-filters-1.0.34-r1:20130707-192735.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage  727396 Jul  7 21:30 dev-lang:python-3.2.5-r1:20130707-192819.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage  724249 Jul  7 21:32 dev-lang:python-2.7.5:20130707-193024.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage     903 Jul  7 21:32 virtual:jdk-1.6.0-r2:20130707-193223.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage     715 Jul  7 21:32 virtual:jre-1.6.0-r1:20130707-193234.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage 2328511 Jul  7 21:35 sys-apps:systemd-201:20130707-193244.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage     510 Jul  7 21:35 sys-fs:udev-200:20130707-193512.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage    4625 Jul  7 21:35 sys-auth:pambase-20120417-r2:20130707-193518.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage  109319 Jul  7 21:36 sys-apps:shadow-4.1.5.1-r1:20130707-193533.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage     502 Jul  7 21:41 dev-db:mysql-5.1.67:20130707-194144.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage 1423602 Jul  7 21:41 dev-db:mysql-5.1.67:20130707-193627.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage     304 Jul  7 21:42 dev-db:phpmyadmin-3.5.8:20130707-194212.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage    2344 Jul  7 21:42 dev-db:phpmyadmin-3.5.8:20130707-194152.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage    2010 Jul  7 21:46 dev-perl:XML-NamespaceSupport-1.110.0:20130707-194612.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage    6617 Jul  7 21:46 dev-perl:IO-Tty-1.08:20130707-194625.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage    2256 Jul  7 21:46 dev-perl:XML-Generator-1.40.0:20130707-194651.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage    2051 Jul  7 21:47 dev-perl:Sys-Hostname-Long-1.400.0:20130707-194703.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage    2113 Jul  7 21:47 dev-perl:XML-SAX-Base-1.80.0:20130707-194716.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage   88957 Jul  7 21:48 dev-lang:swig-2.0.9:20130707-194728.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage     835 Jul  7 21:48 virtual:perl-Getopt-Long-2.380.0-r2:20130707-194812.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage    5540 Jul  7 21:48 dev-perl:XML-SAX-0.990.0:20130707-194819.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage    4828 Jul  7 21:48 dev-perl:Authen-PAM-0.160.0:20130707-194832.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage    1567 Jul  7 21:48 dev-perl:MD5-2.30.0:20130707-194847.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage    3365 Jul  7 21:49 dev-perl:Authen-Libwrap-0.220.0:20130707-194859.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage    1838 Jul  7 21:49 dev-perl:Getopt-GUI-Long-0.930.0:20130707-194913.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage    2662 Jul  7 21:49 dev-perl:IPC-Run-0.910.0:20130707-194924.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage   39556 Jul  7 21:50 media-libs:gd-2.0.35-r3:20130707-194937.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage   13477 Jul  7 21:50 dev-perl:XML-LibXML-1.900.0:20130707-195011.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage  194423 Jul  7 21:52 media-gfx:graphviz-2.26.3-r4:20130707-195031.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage    3431 Jul  7 21:52 dev-perl:GraphViz-2.40.0:20130707-195238.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage    1990 Jul  7 21:52 dev-perl:XML-Simple-2.180.0:20130707-195251.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage   49103 Jul  7 21:53 net-dns:dnssec-tools-2.0:20130707-195303.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage    3763 Jul  7 21:54 app-admin:webmin-1.630:20130707-195336.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage    1280 Jul  7 23:59 net-mail:autorespond-2.0.4:20130707-215945.log

----------

## hika

Thinking further and looking at the listing, it might be my own doing.

At that time I was looking at management software and I probably mistook it for something else.

I'll try just removing systemd and remerging udev.

Hika

----------

